# unlimited 4g?



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

So I have an unlimited 3g plan(before the tiered plans of course) and I'm looking to buy a 4g phone. But I have a couple of questions. Since I have unlimited 3g can I get 4g unlimited as well? And at the same price? Also I don't want to resign my plan so can I buy the 4g phone unsubsidized from the Verizon store itself? Is it even possible to upgrade to 4g without resigning(I'm going to assume yes)? I checked Google and all they seem to talk about is tethering. Any and all research and information I can gather can help! So thanks in advance!


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

On VZW data is data. There is no 4G plan. If you have unlimited data now when you get a 4G phone you will still have unlimited data.

LLR00717


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

I would just need to get a 4g sim correct?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes.....You would get a SIM card?
Sim Card Info : http://support.verizonwireless.com/information/4gsim.html

Anyway you are grandfathered in and would keep your Unlimited Data Plan (3G,LTE,1X w/e) its all data

More can be learned here then I could ever explain ;p
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/2...plans-and-how-long-you-get-to-stay-unlimited/

Things that aren't answered there that I've learnt from personal experiences:
Unlimited Data Plan on one Line does not mean you can get it on other lines that did not have it before the swap to the new plans.

Swapping to a phone without a data plan can cause some headaches, I was lucky i believe, after swapping to old phone for a day when my t-bolt crapped out on me a VZW phone rep said nope no way no how can I get it back but, in the process of getting a new SIM for a replacement phone the Associate *without me having to ask called a separate Verizon service and did some kind of request or other that I qualified to have my Unlimited Data reinstated so, in short swapping to a phone without a data plan for any amount of time may not automatically cause you to lose it BUT it will cause some headaches.

So to answer your question if you upgrade from a Droid X for example to a Thunderbolt, Charge, Revo or a Bionic (going off whats current) then Yes, you keep your current plan. (an upgrade is an upgrade regardless) hell, even if you craigslist or e-bay a phone and activate it on a line you should keep your data plan.

But, why I insist on regurgitating things that I've read myself or answering peoples questions that they can easily google still evades me.

Edit: I hope I answered your questions, and about tethering that's a WHOLE different can of worms and an extra 30$ to get the official service, anywho the same rules apply 3G or 4G


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

So just one more question. When you say a "phone without a dataplan" do you mean a feature phone? And thanks this helps alot and I was really confused but yea I'm thinking about getting a bionic or charge not sure which one tho, but I'm leaning towards a bionic. And can I buy them from the store for full price? I kinda enjoy having warrantly lol ^_^


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeap, a feature phone and I suggest the Bionic or a T-Bolt but I've always been a touchwiz hater lol. (It just boils down to personally preference) or! you can wait Nov-Dec look extremely promising for us. I'm still excited about the HTC Vigor, although it seems to have been forgotten about with all the hype over the Nexus Prime.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

If youre grandfathered in an unlimited plan then like what was said make damn sure you dont activate a dumb phone on that line or else you will lose unlimited. Also they throttle 3g "unlimited" at 2gb but dont throttle 4g until you get way up there.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Yeap, a feature phone and I suggest the Bionic or a T-Bolt but I've always been a touchwiz hater lol. (It just boils down to personally preference) or! you can wait Nov-Dec look extremely promising for us. I'm still excited about the HTC Vigor, although it seems to have been forgotten about with all the hype over the Nexus Prime.


ya know i heard about the vigor but never really saw it or looked into it. to me the Nexus Prime looks a little wierd....although i'm still very excited for ICS but yea i think ima google the vigor right now lol


----------

